# javelin ti bike?



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

major apologies if this is not a correct place for this posting but does anyone know if my titanium javelin road bike has any relationship to the ti lightspeeds i see? i know there is a mfr named javelin still out there but i swear the frames of these two bikes look uber similar.

thanks for any help.

- jon


----------

